# Hedgie's urine is brownish.



## thenicolesousa (May 23, 2015)

My 2 females live together in a cage, they usually get along nicely so I didn't see the need to seperate them. Today as I was looking into the cage, I found brownish puddles inside their hiding place (photo shown) and I found that strange, I also am not sure which one it is coming from so I checked both or their bottoms and found no wounds on their paws. So I did a little quarantine action and separated them, as soon as I put one of them down in the other cage, I saw a brown trail follow her into her igloo. Right now I'm afraid of what she is going through and am wondering what I should do. Thinking I will probably bring her to the vet tomorrow morning. P.s. I have noticed that one of them was acting a bit lethargic in the past few days but never thought anything of it because she was usually the quiet one.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

That needs a trip to the vet, sooner rather than later. 
Is the one who is being lethargic the same one with the discoloration in her urine?


----------



## thenicolesousa (May 23, 2015)

Yeah it is yeah rn the vet is closed so I would have to take her tomorrow unfortunately


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It could be a bladder infection or a uterine issue. The only way to tell for sure is to have the vet do a urine draw directly from the bladder. She'll need to be sedated for that.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The big question that needs answered is where is it coming from? 
She also would benefit some from a little boost in heat. There is clearly something wrong going on which is taxing her body, already making her more likely to attempt hibernation.


----------



## thenicolesousa (May 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's her urine, I just texted my cousin who owns a vet now, so I'll get a reply in a bit I suppose! I will update you guys as soon as I know what's up! Xx


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Without the fine needle aspiration, it's only a guess. That's all it is. Remember, anatomically the uterus and bladder use the same hole. If the blood is coming from her uterus, when she pees it's flushing that hole and any shared tubing. 
Blood in her urine isn't a huge deal usually. Antibiotics clear it up in most cases. Blood coming from her uterus becomes a very big issue. 
The reason Nikki said the vet needs to do a fine needle draw is so your hedgehog isn't being treated for something that isn't an issue and time isn't wasted that she could be getting the appropriate treatment.


----------



## thenicolesousa (May 23, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> Without the fine needle aspiration, it's only a guess. That's all it is. Remember, anatomically the uterus and bladder use the same hole. If the blood is coming from her uterus, when she pees it's flushing that hole and any shared tubing.
> Blood in her urine isn't a huge deal usually. Antibiotics clear it up in most cases. Blood coming from her uterus becomes a very big issue.
> The reason Nikki said the vet needs to do a fine needle draw is so your hedgehog isn't being treated for something that isn't an issue and time isn't wasted that she could be getting the appropriate treatment.


Yes yes, I understand, I will tell the vet about what I've seen tomorrow and hopefully they'll come up with something. I mean of course they will come up with something so at this point I/we would have to wait


----------

